
K8s-usenet is a collection of Helm charts related to Usenet services - aborrero
https://github.com/aldoborrero/k8s-usenet
======
mbushey
Helm is horrible, it makes simple elegant yaml files complex and makes the
changes you actually need harder. Kustomize is the correct way to do things.

